

The Psychology of Color - Brajeshwar
http://paintersoflouisville.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/psychology-of-color.png

======
juriga
Interesting to see the traditional pink-as-a-feminine color enforced here so
clearly.

Pink = Clean, Calming, Warm

So women can't be rough, excited or cold? We need more heroines like
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisbeth_Salander>

